# Dunkirk [ July 2017]



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 4, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bart (Aug 4, 2016)

Sounds like it's going to be loud like Interstellar

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2016)

Cue the wide Nolan panorama shots.


----------



## Psychic (Aug 4, 2016)

I'll watch it because Nolan.....then again, Interstellar....


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2016)

It's a war movie from Nolan.  I'm certain I will watch it.

And this was a well made trailer.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 6, 2016)

Quite hype for this. Think this will be a chance for Nolan to prove greatness.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 10, 2016)

Nolan will ensure its mediocrity when all is said and done.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2016)

I think that this is a smaller scale project from Nolan.

I absolutely could be wrong about that.  A war movie being smaller scale??  Yeah, right!  But I believe it is.  This movie is totally under the radar.  And I think Nolan had a far more modest budget than he has had on any of his recent films.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 10, 2016)

battlefield 1 the movie! nothing could go wrong about war movies. this could be epic


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 12, 2016)

​


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Rindaman (Dec 14, 2016)

Either Nolan has gotten stale or he's phoning this shit in because the entire tone and scope of that trailer felt basic as fuck.  Even the dialogue felt mediocre.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 14, 2016)

The trailer was indeed very safe. However the scene where that soldier was adjusting that fallen comrade in the water was a bit chilling for me, horrors of war.

Liked seeing Mark Rylance in the movie.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

I saw the five minutes of footage before I watched Rogue One.  And it was fucking stressful!!

It really looked good.

Is Hans Zimmer doing the music?  The one thing I didn't like was the music.  I felt like my head was going to explode with that constant ticking.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

I just can't seem to get myself excited about this film, it seems like a waste of Nolan's talents and time.  The story isn't about an exciting battle, an evacuation of heroes running away is quite boring.  The premise seems dull so how interesting can you make the movie?



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> ​


Oh boy, another pretentious poster.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 17, 2016)

Mider T said:


> I just can't seem to get myself excited about this film, it seems like a waste of Nolan's talents and time.  The story isn't about an exciting battle, an evacuation of heroes running away is quite boring.  The premise seems dull so how interesting can you make the movie?


----------



## Kusa (Dec 18, 2016)

I am really hyped for this

+ Trailer looked good
+ Christopher Nolan


And i really like movies about the ww2

Hope it will turn out really nice


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 26, 2016)

This a description from the 7-minute IMAX footage that played in IMAX theaters.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> We start with a ticking clock, which is tense enough as it is. But considering it's accompanied by the image of two soldiers carrying a compatriot on a stretcher, running down the beach of Dunkirk in order to make an outgoing transport boat, the stakes are already life or death. Fighting through crowds, facing obstacles such as a massive gap on the bridge already teeming with men, and only a gangplank to cross, this sequence could be tense enough. However, this is only one of three stories that are told, as the ticking of the clock increases in speed and volume.
> 
> Parallel to this story, we see Mark Rylance's character clearing out his own personal boat, as the British Navy has requisitioned it for further evacuation duties. Fine China is removed from the boat, in favor of more life-jackets to accommodate any soldiers that find themselves afloat in the water. Rylance's on-screen son, and another boy, both rather late-teenage looking, jump onto the boat once they're loaded up, with the son asking his friend, "You do know where we're going, right?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 26, 2016)

I wasnt impressed.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 26, 2016)

why is harry styles in this


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> I wasnt impressed.


The ticking clock was really annoying.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 27, 2016)

Negatives
Too Much Water
Harry Styles
No Focus Character

Yeah the ticking clock was annoying. Especially cause the Germans were trying to starve them out. A ticking clock doesnt fit with a Siege.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 29, 2016)

Actor Fionn Whitehead is a relative newcomer that will be the protagonist of the movie, Nola spoke a little about it:





> *One of the key things you came across reading firsthand accounts of Dunkirk was how young and inexperienced these soldiers were. It felt very important to me, especially for Fionn’s part, to find somebody very new.*
> 
> Even with Whitehead being the least known cast member in _Dunkirk_, he will play the lead character: Tommy, a British private. After he landed the role, Whitehead went to the film’s set ahead of the start of production in order to get in character and experience the harsh conditions he would be subjected to, ahead of time. As Whitehead told _EW_:
> 
> *I did a lot of swimming in a water-sodden wool uniform, hobnail boots, and with guns. It was hard work, but I really enjoyed it. What’s life without a bit of a challenge?*






Skaddix said:


> Negatives
> Too Much Water



It's a movie about the evacuation of Allied soldiers from the _beaches_ and the *harbour* of Dunkirk from the German army.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 30, 2016)

That is not what I meant. The water scenes just didn't do much for me.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 28, 2017)

Dunkirk's plot structure.



> “The film is told from three points of view. The air (planes), the land (on the beach) and the sea (the evacuation by the navy). For the soldiers embarked in the conflict, the events took place on different temporalities. On land, some stayed one week stuck on the beach. On the water, the events lasted a maximum day; And if you were flying to Dunkirk, the British spitfires would carry an hour of fuel. To mingle these different versions of history, one had to mix the temporal strata. Hence the complicated structure; Even if the story, once again, is very simple.”
> 
> “This is an essential moment in the history of the Second World War. If this evacuation had not been a success, Great Britain would have been obliged to capitulate. And the whole world would have been lost, or would have known a different fate: the Germans would undoubtedly have conquered Europe, the US would not have returned to war. It is a true point of rupture in war and in history of the world. A decisive moment. And the success of the evacuation allowed Churchill to impose the idea of a moral victory, which allowed him to galvanize his troops like civilians and to impose a spirit of resistance while the logic of this sequence should have been that of surrender. Militarily it is a defeat; On the human plane it is a colossal victory.”


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 1, 2017)

oscar bait


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 29, 2017)

> *CinemaCon: Christopher Nolan’s ‘Dunkirk’ Stuns Theater Owners With Epic War Drama*
> 
> LAS VEGAS — An impassioned Christopher Nolan introduced intense from his World War II epic “,” expressing his goal of taking moviegoers back to the massive 1940 evacuation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 30, 2017)

The long awaited Nolan comeback is upon us!!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 31, 2017)

> *Christopher Nolan Dives Into ‘Dunkirk’ In New Interview*
> 
> _Dunkirk,_ the next film by Christopher Nolan, is based on the true story of the evacuation of Dunkirk after allied forces were surrounded by the German army, and so far it’s received a wealth of attention and buzz. Just recently, Nolan presented some new footage of the flick at CinemaCon, and now he’s finally sat down to discuss the WWII film at length.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 10, 2017)

> *Christopher Nolan Reveals Why He Cast Harry Styles In Dunkirk*
> 
> If you don't count the times he appeared as himself in the Nickelodeon television series _iCarly_ and the concert film _One Direction: This Is Us_, the World War II suspense-thriller _Dunkirk_ will mark the acting debut of Harry Styles. With any other director, we would consider this to be stunt-casting, but with Christopher Nolan at the helm, we must assume he saw something special — aside from his much-talked about hair — in the 23-year-old English singer/songwriter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 5, 2017)

Looks intense.


----------



## Samehada (Jun 2, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> oscar bait



This screams Oscar bait; you beat me to the punch.

This trailer is doing a poor job on telling audience why this story is so compelling and worth watching. I mean, you have a real story that is about the common man being a hero and the soldiers being the damsel. It was actually incredible what happened and the story will carry the movie itself, having Nolan direct is just the cherry on top.

Why are they not informing people on what this movie truly is about? This looks like a serious marketing problem, especially in regards to US viewers who never heard of Dunkirk till seeing this trailer.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2017)

oscar bait because a one direction boy is in it


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Miss Ella (Jun 17, 2017)

This looks promising, i'm a big fan of war movies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 18, 2017)

> Pictured here is Kenneth Branagh as Commander Bolton, standing alongside James D'Arcy's Captain Winnant, with soldiers waiting patiently to be evacuated from the jetty. Playing the man unenviably tasked with handling the logistics of the evacuation, Branagh's days on set were long and tiring. *“In terms of film comforts, there were none,”* he tells _Empire_ in the new issue. *“Once you put on the costume and went out there, that’s where you stayed. There’s no sitting about or checking out at all... I mean, Chris doesn’t sit down. Nobody else sits down. Nobody gets a cup of tea…”* He laughs. *“He has a rather puritanical sort of determination to fight anything that brings a bit of movie softness to the experience.”*
> 
> For Branagh's co-star (and erstwhile One Direction frontman) Harry Styles, things weren't much easier. There were no pop-star luxuries for Styles, who auditioned like everyone else. His first day on the beach very much set the tone, wind sandblasting his eyeballs, rain chilling him to the bone. Then he had to wade into the freezing-cold sea. *“The toughest days were the ones in the water,”* Styles says. *“But at least it meant you didn’t have to act cold. By making it real and having things blow up around you and stuff, you get those natural reactions.”*


Harry Styles


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 27, 2017)

*OST.*


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2017)

Man, all this promotion for what is going to be a big flop.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Skaddix (Jul 1, 2017)

He picked a Battle no Americans no about or care about.

And a Battle Indians remember for if not for one commander being left behind to get slaughtered.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 2, 2017)

This looks like his most boring and uninspired film to date.

I also can't help but laugh at the concept of a PG-13 war film. No matter how talented the filmmaker is.

This dude peaked with The Dark Knight.

It's been a gradual decline for him ever since.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 4, 2017)

EDIT: *Christopher Nolan’s ‘Dunkirk’ Scores Widest 70MM Release in 25 Years*


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 7, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> oscar bait because a one direction boy is in it



No they actually is a problem.

This movie makes no sense to me because One Direction Boy makes it seems its going for BOX OFFICE with teenage girls but its Nolan and war movie so it seems Oscar Baiting....thus I dont think the movie can please both groups...one group probably wont get enough ODB and the other is annoyed it aint R.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2017)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> EDIT: *Christopher Nolan’s ‘Dunkirk’ Scores Widest 70MM Release in 25 Years*


Um no.  Hateful Eight was just released a year and a half ago.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 7, 2017)

How time flies huh?

The OST looks good, get that feeling of tension that they're promising.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> This looks like his most boring and uninspired film to date.
> 
> I also can't help but laugh at the concept of a PG-13 war film. No matter how talented the filmmaker is.


We actually agree on something.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 8, 2017)

New pics.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 8, 2017)

Mider T said:


> We actually agree on something.



Wanna touch dicks?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2017)

Just the tip never the lip.  Tangled hairs show me you care.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 10, 2017)

First reactions.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 12, 2017)

sounds like its more epic than it looks.


----------



## Detective (Jul 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 17, 2017)

Reviews so far are very good.

Mei sealed up the door before using it 
Mei sealed up the door before using it 

Looks like another win for Nolan.

I'll post other stuff later.


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2017)

Hype level is maxed out.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 17, 2017)

"Very good" is an understatement for the reviews this is getting. After spending a summer shrugging off blockbusters left and right, I suddenly have three movies I can't wait to check out - apes, dunkirk, and the cotton candy valerian. Time to head back to the multiplexes.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 18, 2017)

As far as critical flops go, this movie is far from it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 18, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> This looks like his most boring and uninspired film to date.
> 
> I also can't help but laugh at the concept of a PG-13 war film. No matter how talented the filmmaker is.
> 
> ...


yet the power of the fanboi is strong with him. All of his movies feel like a sanbox to me, honestly I dont realy like his cinematographer, nor his editor nor his writting.
But in these times we live in a world where mediocrity is your normal.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 18, 2017)

all the doubters deserve a section ban 

@Stunna @Parallax


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 18, 2017)

It was evident from the teaser that this was going to be a winner. Can't wait to see this on Friday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 19, 2017)

Couple of reviews.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amol (Jul 19, 2017)

The sheer contrast between previous page and this.
Everybody was so sure that this is going to be flop movie and how	Nolan lost his mojo.
Movie seems to prove otherwise.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2017)

Kudos to the reviewers for keeping up the charade that this isn't a piece of shit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Psychic (Jul 22, 2017)

Just saw Dunkirk on Imax (had to watched the Imax dued to timing, not preference). Was suprised to find Harry Styles in it. Harry Styles is hawt. End of Review. Dunkirk....7/10. Harry Styles...10/10.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 23, 2017)

Saw this Friday in 70mm and all. Tied for my favorite movie of the year alongside Logan. The film is basically a giant, tense action set piece that only occasionally lets up. Hans Zimmer has outdone himself here with what basically feels like a near-2-hour cycle of swells with some very sublime moments of relief. Kudos also to Benjamin Wallfisch for his excellent work on the score (and composing my favorite track). Dunkirk's greatest triumph is in how it earns such an emotionally gripping ending while being so understated in its character development. This may be a problem for some viewers, but it was so refreshing and realistic that I don't think one can even count it as a fault against the film.

*Spoiler*: __ 



a typical war movie character building scene would have felt extremely clunky and incongruous within the context of this film...though this isn't to say there's absolutely _nothing _like this in the movie




Trolls step aside. This one's a genuine ringer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sworder (Jul 28, 2017)

The movie has great cinematography, great sound, and great acting...  But it's just kinda boring. It's hard to get invested in characters that don't speak and get little development


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's not all bad, the ending for Farrier after his hero moment near the end does make you feel bad for him. And honestly, Harry can act and he showed a lot of emotion in his scenes. A few of the moments in the sea section on the boat were great




But between those key moments, the rest is all very forgettable


----------



## Mider T (Jul 28, 2017)

Saw the movie.

Meh.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Skaddix (Jul 29, 2017)

Nolan fucked up the obvious part no one cares about the characters.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2017)

Nolan has never been good with characters.  Female characters in particular are his achilles heel.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## dream (Jul 29, 2017)

Really enjoyed this movie.  Some of the scenes were pure visual smex at the gigantic Imax 70mm screen in Lincoln Square 13.  Those aerial battles <3

As noted, the characters were lacking but I can forgive that since the characters were not the focus of this film.  It was the event that the star of the film and in that regard Nolan delivered a solid film.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2017)

Seen it in IMAX. I couldn't hear the majority of the lines in the movie because of the loud sounds that was always playing in the background.  But from what I've been told..it doesn't really matter.



I don't think this was Nolan' s best but it does surpass some of his recent outings.


----------



## dream (Jul 29, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Seen it in IMAX. I couldn't hear the majority of the lines in the movie because of the loud sounds that was always playing in the background.



I don't think that this is too uncommon with Nolan's movies.  

I experienced the same problem with Interstellar.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 29, 2017)

harry styles might get nominated for best supporting act


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Yasha (Jul 30, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Seen it in IMAX. I couldn't hear the majority of the lines in the movie because of the loud sounds that was always playing in the background.  But from what I've been told..it doesn't really matter.



As I always said, films are incomplete without subtitles.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Seen it in IMAX. I couldn't hear the majority of the lines in the movie because of the loud sounds that was always playing in the background. But from what I've been told..it doesn't really matter.


I heard it but couldn't understand them.  Why did every person in the movie other than the admiral talk in a Cockney accent?


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Jul 30, 2017)

I loved the film. Could hardly give a shit if some people want to be twats about that because as someone who is a big history fan I enjoyed what he did to give some attention to an event that most people would not know about despite the extraordinary circumstances and actions.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Characters not getting development means nothing to me in this particular film because the whole point of the movie is about the event itself and the characters are more of a way to represent the real men and women who lived through this event. I don't need some guy taking up screen time telling us his backstory in full detail and taking away time from other things because people "want to care about the characters", I already cared enough knowing this was a real thing so I look at it through the eyes of someone who is actually looking back onto an actual event .

Obviously it would suffer if it was taking place on a longer time span like Saving Privet Ryan or was a fantasy or science fiction film but being that it was made to take place in the span of a couple days I really doubt any cliche character development would not come off as too cheesy.

I wasn't even that interested at first because while I thought the trailer and plot of the film was interesting I thought WW2 movies were too overdone and didn't buy into the hype of Nolan like I would if I was way younger. I only went because some pals online who are not that interested in most films nowadays were actually excited for it and I was hearing good things. Obviously it is not a perfect film and would even say it's not for everyone who does not know the context but for a history nerd like me who does it's enough for me to be invested in it.




For a history fan this film was a pleasant experience and I would recommend it to others like that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

